# Florida, Miami - the best place ...



## Selivan

Russian tourists prefer Europe, but I like America more ...
Especially, Florida ...


----------



## Harry Dresden

why?.....you said in another thread America sucks....so why do you like coming here?..


----------



## Selivan

Harry Dresden said:


> why?.....you said in another thread America sucks....so why do you like coming here?..


Perhaps I was talking about politics.
But I do not remember that I spoke so rudely.
------------------------------
I love America, but when it does not interfere in Russian affairs

Having a rest in America is good.
In addition, Americans are very fond of foreign tourists ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Selivan said:


> Russian tourists prefer Europe, but I like America more ...
> Especially, Florida ...
> 
> View attachment 174420
> 
> 
> View attachment 174421


Shall I tell him about how much a Russian Tourist he looks?

The fanny pack went out about 20 years ago.

While in Saudi Arabia , my family and me went to Dubai and spent a week in a 5 star hotel.  There were Russians there also, and I told my wife how I knew they were Russian.  They were fluorescent white, and wore 1950s bathing suits with the same in sunglasses.  They are always about 20 years or more late because their spies take so long to get back over there.


----------



## Selivan

Что такое:
 fanny pack went out about 20 years ago.


----------



## Indeependent

andaronjim said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian tourists prefer Europe, but I like America more ...
> Especially, Florida ...
> 
> View attachment 174420
> 
> 
> View attachment 174421
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I tell him about how much a Russian Tourist he looks?
> 
> The fanny pack went out about 20 years ago.
> 
> While in Saudi Arabia , my family and me went to Dubai and spent a week in a 5 star hotel.  There were Russians there also, and I told my wife how I knew they were Russian.  They were fluorescent white, and wore 1950s bathing suits with the same in sunglasses.  They are always about 20 years or more late because their spies take so long to get back over there.
Click to expand...

Bastard!
You stole my post!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Selivan said:


> Russian tourists prefer Europe, but I like America more ...
> Especially, Florida ...
> 
> View attachment 174420
> 
> 
> View attachment 174421




Hello the 1980's is calling they want your shorts back.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Way too many Canadians in Florida for my liking.


----------



## norwegen

Harry Dresden said:


> why?.....you said in another thread America sucks....so why do you like coming here?..


Miami is a Spanish-speaking country.


----------



## Selivan

bear513 said:


> Hello the 1980's is calling they want your shorts back.



I was in 1999, so I will not return shorts


----------



## Indeependent

shockedcanadian said:


> Way too many Canadians in Florida for my liking.


Snowbirds.
You don’t like birds?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Selivan said:


> Что такое:
> fanny pack went out about 20 years ago.


То есть:  what you are wearing around your: талии


----------



## Selivan

andaronjim said:


> То есть:  what you are wearing around your: талии


аааа...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Selivan said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello the 1980's is calling they want your shorts back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in 1999, so I will not return shorts
Click to expand...



You just one wild and crazy guy...


----------



## Selivan

*ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> То есть:  what you are wearing around your: талии
> 
> 
> 
> аааа...
Click to expand...

Добро


----------



## shockedcanadian

Indeependent said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many Canadians in Florida for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbirds.
> You don’t like birds?
Click to expand...



I don't like or trust a Canadian who would go to Canada rich Florida when they can go to all-American Texas instead.  They live there 6 months a year, some retire there.  Whatever.

Canada is already a backwards "blast from the past" to those who want to get an idea of how the fossils in East Germany lived, we shouldn't be spreading our socialism and sending former government patsies to Florida.

If I ever have a choice, I would be in Texas or North Carolina before I go to Florida.  Nothing against the native Floridians, but I won't leave Canada to be in a place with too many of them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Miami sucks.....
You never had to drive around there


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I talk to Canadians ALL THE TIME....when Im on my motorcycle I like to pull up besides them (license plate) and ask them if they're glad Donald Trump is the US President......

I HAVE YET to find a Canadian who likes Trump....they ALL Loved Obama


----------



## Wyatt earp

Selivan said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami sucks.....
> You never had to drive around there
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174428
Click to expand...



Dude to much information..delete it.



Report


----------



## Selivan

bear513 said:


> Dude to much information..delete it.


 Согласен...
Удаляю


----------



## JoeMoma

bear513 said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami sucks.....
> You never had to drive around there
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174428
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude to much information..delete it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report
Click to expand...

Educated enough to do math, but not wise enough to avoid identity theft.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Selivan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?.....you said in another thread America sucks....so why do you like coming here?..
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I was talking about politics.
> But I do not remember that I spoke so rudely.
> ------------------------------
> I love America, but when it does not interfere in Russian affairs
> 
> Having a rest in America is good.
> In addition, Americans are very fond of foreign tourists ...
> 
> View attachment 174424
Click to expand...

you said Americans are assholes.....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Why did Selivan get banned?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

The only thing I like about Miami is the food.


----------



## JoeMoma

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why did Selivan get banned?


Because he got Trump elected president.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The only thing I like about Miami is the food.




What is so good about the food?

I never been to Miami closest I got was Clearwater, St. Pete...


----------



## Selivan

In Miami there is no good food, as there is no good food in all of America ..
You're eating the devil-that ...
---------------------------
In Miami there is a climate, unfortunately, too humid and hot ...
More convenient climate - in North Carolina ...
I lived in the USSR on the coast of the Caucasus, on the Black Sea. In North Carolina - a similar climate (subtropics)
------------------------------
In Miami, the climate is for recreation, but not for permanent housing.
- All living areas are equipped with a central air-conditioning system. Without it, life is impossible
- Never open the windows ..
--------------------------------
- and so on...


----------



## Selivan

Harry Dresden said:


> you said Americans are assholes.....



I already answered at the beginning of the branch ...
If you do not understand, then you are - moron


----------



## Selivan

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why did Selivan get banned?



Because the Moderator does not like it when I write in Russian ...
-----------------
Good...
1. I always write in English.
2. But, if there is a situation where it's impossible to say your idea in English, then I will use Russian ...
================================================== =
Look here:
The English language does not even know what "Russian"

In Russian there are 2 words:
*- Российский*
*- Русский*
They are translated into English as "Russian" (you can check)
But, this is completely wrong... and distorts the whole discussion, then a scandal arises ...

*- Российский *-  is a citizen of Russia. In Russia - more than 200 nationalities
*- Русский* -  is just one of 200 nationalities ...

====================================
Besides...
I told you about modern Russia.
If we talk about the USSR, the situation is even more confusing ...
You will be surprised, but foreigners (and Americans) call former citizens of the USSR:
- Lithuanian - is Russian
- Estonian is Russian
- Ukrainian - this is Russian
- a Tajik is a Russian
- and so on...


----------



## Selivan

bear513 said:


> What is so good about the food?



I like to devour ..
When I'm in a mood, I'll create a branch in the "about food" section.
I'll post there a lot of interesting things.
How the Russians cook and what we eat .. You will be surprised


----------



## Wyatt earp

Selivan said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is so good about the food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to devour ..
> When I'm in a mood, I'll create a branch in the "about food" section.
> I'll post there a lot of interesting things.
> How the Russians cook and what we eat .. You will be surprised
Click to expand...



You guys eat crap food my sister in law was a Russian, one time she almost got arrested for trying to hunt ducks at a local park in Chicago.


----------



## Selivan

I can write many similar stories about Americans ...
All of them will be "my very familiar people"


----------

